# 180 to performance



## ironman512 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey guys i decided to start an online journal to keep track of my progress(if i dont ill wind up slacking). Any opinions or comment are aprricatied.

wieght: 200(gotta double check)


Goals build up strenght and drop to the 181 class for powerlifting.

Todays workout was arms:
Floor Press
1x8@115 1x6@135 3x3@155
Rack-Lockouts
1x3@185 1x3@205 1x3@225 1x3@245
Front-Lat Pulldowns
3x10@80
T-Bar Rows
3x12@55 2x6@65

Breakfast: donut and glass of milk
Lunch: roastbeef sandwich with onion on a portugese roll, peanuts, hidden valley bar, and a bottle of water
Snack: roastbeef, blueberry yogurt, 3 bottles of water over a time frime until dinner
Dinner: 2 chicken fajitas with 2 glases of milk

(gotta work on the food)


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 11, 2005)

ironman512 said:
			
		

> Breakfast: donut and glass of milk
> Lunch: roastbeef sandwich with onion on a portugese roll, peanuts, hidden valley bar, and a bottle of water
> Snack: roastbeef, blueberry yogurt, 3 bottles of water over a time frime until dinner
> Dinner: 2 chicken fajitas with 2 glases of milk
> ...


         

just playing with you.....


----------



## ironman512 (Oct 12, 2005)

ahahahah thanks i needa work on that i know


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2005)

ironman512 said:
			
		

> Todays workout was arms:
> Floor Press
> 1x8@115 1x6@135 3x3@155
> Rack-Lockouts
> ...




is that reps x's sets?  sofloor press....115/1 rep x 8 sets?  Or 1 set of 8?  also, why floor press and lock out in the same workout?  If you worked up to a solid max attempt (either a single or a double) on the floor press then you shouldn't be going for the same on a rack lock out.  Move to a different lift, something more full ROM like CG bench press or overhead DB presses.


----------



## ironman512 (Oct 12, 2005)

its 1 set of 8 and i follow the workouts my powerliftin coach gives me, that was my workout for yesturday


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2005)

oh, cool.  I don't get it but I don't want to get in the way of what your coach says.


----------



## ironman512 (Oct 12, 2005)

ahahha iight thanks man


----------



## ironman512 (Oct 14, 2005)

My workout for today was:

Box squats: 5x2@205
reverse hypers: 3x8@60
deadlifts with green bands: 5x2@155
100 situps

i had 2 whey protien shakes afterwards


----------

